# Devinette!! (please watch)



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

This is one AMAZING video!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GSJCCrider (Feb 17, 2009)

OH WOW!!!!!!!!! I have a horse that free jumps(haverovian) but not as high as that!!!!!!


----------



## HorseLuva97 (Jan 29, 2009)

WOW that's amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MLK11 (Feb 27, 2009)

He just bounces right off the ground! Great vid!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I just don't know how is skinny lil legs can take all that, lol!


----------



## Xoras (Sep 23, 2008)

Daaaang he jumps high! 

He's cute.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow! Talk about overjumping. That is incredible.


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

Why is a horse that overjumps amazing?

I can't imagine the amount of stress that puts on that horse's joints. Not to mention you'd never get through a jump course like that, because by time you got to the end the horse would be so sore and tired it wouldn't make it.

Does the horse have potential? Oh yeah. Do I think it's irresponsible of the owners to watch and allow the horse to over jump that high?

You bet.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

It looks to me like they have trained him with wire strung across the top of the jump standards. He has learned that he must jump the height of the standard rather than the jump itself.


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

...That is weird. A wire? ...That SOUNDS dangerous and fishy to me, but I don't know. Can you train that out of them, on a jump course? LOL


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

It is dangerous and unethical. I have heard that some people do that if their horse is hitting the jumps. I can't think of any other reason that that horse would be jumping the standard height rather than the height of the jump. But, who knows for sure?


----------



## Jenna (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't know how he's been trained, but I do find it uncomfortable to watch. If you are training a horse to jump, you really don't want him overjumping like that - you want him to clear the fence not jump 3 ft over the top of it.


----------

